# Forum song collab anyone?



## sggod89 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wondering if anyone was down to collab on a song? Basically collab in composing a gp5 file, then record it when its done. Hopefully have one epic masterpiece!

If it does turn out as something good. I'm down to record it or maybe collab on a recording.. Or a few of us can record it and we can vote on the best representation of the song. All that we can discuss later.

Anyways, I have started a gp5 file. Has a cool start, but it falls off. Do as you like, tweaks on sections, add new parts/ideas. Post it back with what you added and lets see how it goes!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13351556/SSforumsong.gp5


----------



## taea3 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dude, has anyone taken you up on this offer?... Im on my phone so I cant open the file, but PM me with some details as far as style and all that, im a vocalist and I play guitar, and I can program the shit out of some drums in Superior drummer 2 lol


----------



## isispelican (Dec 13, 2011)

Here are some riffs i added SSforumsong.gp5


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?cw6ebikr1krqd7w

I added minor edits to isispelican's version.


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 13, 2011)

isispelican said:


> Here are some riffs i added SSforumsong.gp5



Btw really cool addition!


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 13, 2011)

I added a bit of leads myself. Edited some things even more. Tried to stay in isispelican's style. (I'm updating often)

SSforumsong.gp5 - xeon added

Latest: 10:57PM +1GMT 13.12.2011.


----------



## GHost_QC (Dec 14, 2011)

Really nice stuff ! Unfortunately, I can't collab right now 'coz my laptop is dead 'till a couple of weeks... But, after listening the latest update from xeonblade, I thought doing some arpeggios right after the parts stops coupled with a chinese cymbal on click while the rhythm guitar still goes on with the riff would fit. Beside, doing this can serve as a transition onto a next riff.

I would like to give an example but since my laptop died.. I can only rely on trying describing my ideas.

But again, really good idea


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe that would work but I have no fukin inspiration to write anything worthy to continue that song. :'(


----------



## GHost_QC (Dec 14, 2011)

I just order a new HardDrive and Keyboard for my notebook (yeah.. Gaming + beer = a big No-no !!). As soon as I got them I will be able to put this idea into a .gp5 ! 

That's why this is a good idea ! When someone loses inspirations, someone else can bring it back by posting some ideas ! That's great


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, I'm not really good with making up riffs, especially this style, but I'm good with details, re-working already given stuff and things like that.
Uhm, how did u listen to song in .gp5 at all then? If you can open it, you can tab aswell.


----------



## GHost_QC (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm working right now ! Got some free times to kill since it is the slow period of the year.. As an IT, I figured out bypassing some securities to install a tab program into my working computer so I can listen to it, but I need my guitar in order to make riff.. 

This style don't fit to me neither in "riff-making" term but listening to it gave me some ideas I would like to test


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 14, 2011)

Ugh, I don't use anything, I just tab it from my head.


----------



## GHost_QC (Dec 14, 2011)

I can.. But it never sound as I want if I don't test it on my guitar :O ! I must be some kind of "special" I guess XD


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 14, 2011)

added something just a little guitar idea in the vain of your song

SSforumsong.gp5


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 14, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> added something just a little guitar idea in the vain of your song
> 
> SSforumsong.gp5



Excuse me, but: WHAT DA FUQ is that? Doesn't even fit the song, not the mood, rhythm nor the key of the song.

May be good for another project tho. Don't take it personally


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 14, 2011)

xeonblade said:


> Excuse me, but: WHAT DA FUQ is that? Doesn't even fit the song, not the mood, rhythm nor the key of the song.
> 
> May be good for another project tho.



"key change"= progression into a chorus

and i love making nonesense that everyone hates


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 14, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> key change= progression into a chorus
> 
> and i love making nonesense that everyone hates



Ehh bro  Not saying ur stuff sucks, I just think it doesn't fit the song at this point. And which key does it change into? (the song is in C, or Am if I have a slightest clue on guessing the key)


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 14, 2011)

xeonblade said:


> Ehh bro  Not saying ur stuff sucks, I just think it doesn't fit the song at this point. And which key does it change into? (the song is in C, or Am if I have a slightest clue on guessing the key)



i didnt change the key actually the mode yeah

EDIT, i went into b major nevermind

you guyz are rocking a cmajor/aminor thing


----------



## GHost_QC (Dec 14, 2011)

> Quote:
> <table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td style="border: 1px inset;" class="alt2"> Originally Posted by *xeonblade*
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with xeon on this but don't get me wrong, I also like stuff that change drastically and goes on with totally different kind of riff that make the listener goes like "I don't know what the fuck is going on here but it's interesting". 

But for THIS kind of song (which seems pretty more melodic than technical), we should keep it simple by keeping the leading melody and making a progression out of it and stay, somehow, in the leading melody while applying new stuff.. 

Don't know if you can see what I mean 'coz i'm not good at explaining stuffs as you can see XD lolz


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 14, 2011)

I kinda think it would sound better if it changed to E or G.




GHost_QC said:


> I agree with xeon on this but don't get me wrong, I also like stuff that change drastically and goes on with totally different kind of riff that make the listener goes like "I don't know what the fuck is going on here but it's interesting".
> 
> But for THIS kind of song (which seems pretty more melodic than technical), we should keep it simple by keeping the leading melody and making a progression out of it and stay, somehow, in the leading melody while applying new stuff..
> 
> Don't know if you can see what I mean 'coz i'm not good at explaining stuffs as you can see XD lolz



I also have some ideas but they don't sound good with this song so I didn't add it. I copied one part that isispelican added and added my melody and edited some stuff also without totally changing the song.


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 14, 2011)

Music is the same, I just changed fingerings on tab to make it easier to play.

SSforumsong.gp5


----------



## isispelican (Dec 14, 2011)

more stuff SSforumsong.gp5


----------



## Osorio (Dec 14, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> "key change"= progression into a chorus
> 
> and i love making nonesense that everyone hates



Personally, I found your idea to be quite fitting, shame it got cut out. It made the song "larger". As of the most recent upload, it is pretty straight forward. There is nothing WRONG with straight forward, but you guys will need to spice this up eventually.


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 15, 2011)

isispelican said:


> more stuff SSforumsong.gp5



All, hail to you. Riffs you added both times are genus.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Dec 15, 2011)

Where is the progress until now? I may want to get in on this action...


----------



## Moonfridge (Dec 15, 2011)

Ahh this is a wicked idea man! It sounds awesome! I'll take a look at it although I doubt I'll be able to make any useful additions xD


----------



## GHost_QC (Dec 15, 2011)

The new riffs are just awesome ! I have good expectations about this collab 



> Where is the progress until now? I may want to get in on this action...



There is the part -----> SSforumsong.gp5


----------



## isispelican (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks dude


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 15, 2011)

Isispelican, how the fuq do u write sick stuff like that?


----------



## isispelican (Dec 15, 2011)

none of my guitars are tuned to drop A so i just write on my laptop until it sounds good


----------



## Pedrojoca (Dec 15, 2011)

Added some minor stuff (bridge) and added a verse, lovin the song people 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15760392/SSforumsong.gp5


----------



## isispelican (Dec 15, 2011)

nice!


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 15, 2011)

SSforumsong.gp5

My edit.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Dec 15, 2011)

xeonblade said:


> SSforumsong.gp5
> 
> My edit.



ah, i see, a (not so dry) verse  it's going well
the only thing i'm not so "into" is the prechorus synth line, but that can be just me


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 15, 2011)

Pedrojoca said:


> ah, i see, a (not so dry) verse  it's going well
> the only thing i'm not so "into" is the prechorus synth line, but that can be just me



It's a good idea, but only rhythm guitars sound too empty idk idk how to describe it. I hope you like it this way. This is just my idea. What the most people here like will be recorded. I think this way it fits the song a bit more than just rhythm guitars.

About prechorus synth, i think it sounds great, it really builds up and suits the style of this song atm.



BTW: When song is finished I think several people should record dry guitar and bass tracks, take best recordings and then let several people mix and master the song and then just choose the best mix  FTW

It's goin great, we already have almost 3 mins of song 




LATEST FIXED VERSION:

SSforumsong.gp5 - fixed (11:45 PM +1GMT)


----------



## isispelican (Dec 15, 2011)

changed and added some things and changed the arrangement, i think the chorus should come back after a while so i added a new relaxed section there SSforumsong.gp5


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 15, 2011)

isispelican said:


> changed and added some things and changed the arrangement, i think the chorus should come back after a while so i added a new relaxed section there SSforumsong.gp5



Dammit son, u used old track 

Uhm, I don't think it really fits that part. It should kinda go into higher energy soloish thing. There are too many slowish/relaxing parts. Maybe leave it for the end?
What do other peps think?

*I edited it, do you agree on this?*

SSforumsong.gp5 - xeon edit

If you are gonna edit the tab please use mine because I transposed a lot of guitar parts, fixed some timings that were off and stuff, you used ancient tab to add ur stuff. Just sayin 
Isispelican, drop me a msg in inbox if you need to tell me anything or for anything else. (like ruining ur ideas or souch)


----------



## sggod89 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well well. Nice of you guys to take me up on this after a month after I posted this! I figured this was long and dead. I actually ended up using the intro a basis for a "Frosty The Snowman" remake for the DJENT GOES XMAS album which comes out in a few days.. 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13351556/FrostyRemix.gp5

But you guys did a quite interesting job haha I would like to see it completed!

Edit: 
Here's the intro of it recorded, if you guys want to check it out. Might be fun since you've probably listened to it a bunch of times and wondered.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13351556/Introzz.mp3


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 19, 2011)

Latest version

SSforumsong.gp5


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 21, 2011)

I just wanted to contribute some riffs but this is far better than anything I could write


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 21, 2011)

Meh, for the last week I've been trying to connect those parts, but I can't make anything that's enough good to fill in those 2 spots.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Dec 21, 2011)

Pedrojoca to the rescueee  na jk, can't promise anything but i'm going to my grandma's house now and i'll be bored, i'll try to do a little more on the song


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 21, 2011)

Sent a msg to Bulb, so we will see if he could give it a listen and help out.


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh you touch my tralala, my ding ding dong! 

http://www.mediafire.com/?amtusk079sqgq35 Latest

(Nice, there is an asshole that gives negative rep because I bump, and the comment is "HAHAHAHAHAHAHA", really interesting.)


----------



## DeKay (Dec 22, 2011)

xeonblade said:


> Oh you touch my tralala, my ding ding dong!
> 
> SSforumsong.gp5 Latest
> 
> (Nice, there is an asshole that gives negative rep because I bump, and the comment is "HAHAHAHAHAHAHA", really interesting.)



Can somebody please make a GP4.0 or GP5.0 file? I can't open it in my old ass GP5.0 and I really don't want any other GP because I love 5.0. You simply can export the tab as GP4.0 in GP5.2, would be nice.

I can give a good drum sound or mastering on the full track if people start recording. Little example of which drumsound I mean (I use drumsite with own samples, I just hate the overused superior and EZ Drum sounds) 
Caynug - Jingle Cunt by Caynug on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 2, 2012)

Trump-a-bump-a-dump


----------



## brutalslam (Jan 2, 2012)

dumb question probably, but do I have to have guitar pro to participate in this or can I just use reaper?


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 3, 2012)

Uhm, at the moment the point is to make a song and tab it. So guitar pro.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 3, 2012)

I just gave this a listen, and I hope you guys are planning on recording and putting it up!


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, if anyone else cared to fill in those empty places song could be finished and recorded


----------



## QueeZeR (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried something for the "New riff leading to outro"-part.

https://www.transferbigfiles.com/d2511ed2-1632-4532-9366-578eed03fbdb?rid=SsHHMGI-i67IPv6d_4NyZA2


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, I'm editing it a bit to sound bit more similar to chorus, because it stands out from it. But it's good idea man 
BTW: Could you upload to mediafire next time?


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 3, 2012)

SSforumsong.gp5 - latest version

I edited rhythm guitars a bit, cuz they were adding some retarded phasing effect which wasn't really nice to ears and removed pad sound cuz I thought it was overwhelming for the mix at that point (and adding more riff difference).


----------



## QueeZeR (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's something for "maybe solo or new riff"-part. Dunno if it really fits the song, but might as well upload it since I took the time writing it.

SSforumsong.gp5


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll make minor changes to melody later because it's out of scale and sounds a bit off, but the idea is good and I think it fit, I'll reupload first finished version in an hour or two.


EDIT: Didn't change melody, I'm just spicing it up. It seems good anyways.
EDIT2: Editing synth pads to prevent frequency conflicts.
EDIT3: Changed super stretched sweep that couldn't be played by human.
EDIT4: Changing tab for easiest fingering.
EDIT5: Cleaning up the tab and fixing minor bugs (ETA: 1h till first finished version +1GMT ~10:40PM)


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 4, 2012)

SSforumsong.gp5 - finished song, version 1
*
And yeah! It's here!

Leave comments, give suggestions about song name and souch.*

*LOOKING FOR PEOPLE WITH GOOD INTERFACES AND GOOD BASSES/GUITARS TO RECORD DRY TRACKS FOR THIS SONG!*


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jan 4, 2012)

xeonblade said:


> SSforumsong.gp5 - finished song, version 1
> 
> And yeah! It's here!
> 
> Leave comments, give suggestions about song name and souch.



EDIT: found the link

hahah dude, i was the jerk who made the uber impossibru sweep.

EDIT EDIT: Do the chords in the PreChorus only sound shitty to me?

EDIT EDIT EDIT: I think there shouldn't be any piano parts in the dry verse, it's supposed to be raw guitars+bass+drums


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 4, 2012)

Pedrojoca said:


> EDIT: found the link
> 
> hahah dude, i was the jerk who made the uber impossibru sweep.
> 
> ...



It's cool bro I fixed that sweep. I'll check out things you've said and see 

EDIT: Prechorus sounds good, I listened carefully and they fit the song and chorus. Why not? Tell me if you have better chord progression for that.
EDIT2: Did you hear the song without piano? (first version maybe on first or 2nd page of this thread, with only guitars, bass and drums?) It sounded retarded and too empty and harsh to me. Idk, we could get more opinions on that.
Sounds better to me with piano, more refreshing and kinda helps to stand out since you would actually expect it to be drums, guitars and bass if it's a "dry" riff.

Do you mind giving suggestion for the song name? (MAKE SURE U DOWNLOADED THIS: http://www.mediafire.com/?x9zfc8g1pbw98nk because I accidently uploaded old version before that)


----------



## Empryrean (Jan 4, 2012)

I love this guys, it's like a ss.org band


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 4, 2012)

*Okay, does anyone have a NAME in mind for this song?*


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jan 4, 2012)

xeonblade said:


> It's cool bro I fixed that sweep. I'll check out things you've said and see
> 
> EDIT: Prechorus sounds good, I listened carefully and they fit the song and chorus. Why not? Tell me if you have better chord progression for that.
> EDIT2: Did you hear the song without piano? (first version maybe on first or 2nd page of this thread, with only guitars, bass and drums?) It sounded retarded and too empty and harsh to me. Idk, we could get more opinions on that.
> ...



I'm not talking about the chord progression, the notes in that 5th fret powerchord are played one after another, there is an automatic function for that, it's sounds crappy this way


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jan 4, 2012)

A name? 7thString Symphony


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 4, 2012)

Bro I don't see any powerchords in prechorus. Can you cut out the part you mean in separate gp5 and send me?
Everything sounds good to me anyways.
EDIT: Actually, this is tabbed for a 6 stringer, so I'm guessing no


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jan 4, 2012)

the name was related to the forum but it's ok 

just forget the prechorus thing, it's just badly tabbed, it won't be recorded like that.


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 4, 2012)

Pedrojoca said:


> the name was related to the forum but it's ok
> 
> just forget the prechorus thing, it's just badly tabbed, it won't be recorded like that.



Please cut it out and show me exactly what do you mean.


----------



## QueeZeR (Jan 5, 2012)

I think he's actually talking about the pre-verse, which have 2 powerchords being strummed. They're written out manually with 16th notes, which might sound a little static compared to an actual strum.


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 5, 2012)

QueeZeR said:


> I think he's actually talking about the pre-verse, which have 2 powerchords being strummed. They're written out manually with 16th notes, which might sound a little static compared to an actual strum.



Tnx, I see what do you mean now. Well, anyways, it will be recorded correctly, but I'll try to tab it out the right way later during this day.


SSforumsong.gp5 - finished song, version 1


----------



## Fiction (Jan 5, 2012)

This turned out prettay epic.


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 5, 2012)

I tried fixing that and it turned out to sound even shittier. So strumming functions is a NO-NO here >.>


----------



## GHost_QC (Jan 5, 2012)

Gosh this song is getting pretty epic !!  You guys are absolutely beast in composition ! I wish I could have the quarter of your talent !

BTW, is the outro meant to fade out or it end raw like it is tabbed ?


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 5, 2012)

Outro fades on 4th repeat like tabbed.


----------



## GHost_QC (Jan 5, 2012)

Okay ! I must have downloaded an earliest version then  

You did an awesome job man !  

For the name of the song I thought about "7th heaven" but I think this lack of punch.. I write it anyway because maybe it will inspire someone else with a better idea


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, it will be punchier in the mix  I like the idea of that name but it's kinda generic.


----------



## GHost_QC (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, I agree. But sometimes brain storm comes up with great idea 

But the name definitely needs the word "seven" to keep the concept or not.. Finding the right song name can be a pain in the ass sometimes  

We could also refer to the seven deadly sins ? Lucky seven ?

The number seven has an ass load of metaphorical and metaphysical meanings. 

Or, we can go with something completely different too ! 
that's why music is amazing, creativity is limitless unless you put some yourself !


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 5, 2012)

The point: 7


----------



## DeKay (Jan 5, 2012)

Someone export it to an GP4 track when it's ready for my GP 5.2 that would be nice, really interested in the sound of this when finished!

Sound of Seven Virgins would be a funny title.


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 5, 2012)

SSforumsong.gp4 GP4 for you.
SSforumsong.gp5 GP5 for the rest of people


----------



## flaik (Jan 6, 2012)

Is anyone interested in having a six string frettless bass? I think it would be really cool to have more color in the bass portion of things and it would be fun for me to try.


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 7, 2012)

It would be cool, can you record DRY track thru an interface or DI?
It would be good if we could get 2 recordings. One fingered bass for speaker moving deeps and one pick played for bass attack.


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

Sup guys!
I liked the verse a lot, it is very tight and heavy, so I decided to record this part of the song, check it out:
Sevenstring.org Forum Song Collab Verse Test by MrSleepwalker on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

though mix is pretty rough and undone


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry, is that a fuking midi guitar?
I don't mean to be rude or anything, but that sounds like it's recorded and processed with a bad quality potato.


*LOOKING FOR PEOPLE WITH GOOD INTERFACES AND GOOD BASSES/GUITARS TO RECORD DRY TRACKS FOR THIS SONG!
If you think you can do it, please leave me a message with your guitar/bass and interface info.*

*And we need a name for this song *

SSforumsong.gp5 - finished song, version 1


----------



## flaik (Jan 7, 2012)

ya I can do a dry track through an interface. Do have preference as far as the eq on the bass? I usually record with very little low end and add it in with an equalizer while making a bass tone on the computer. And do you mind little embellishments of frettless magic, or do you just want the tabbed part? haha.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jan 8, 2012)

M-Audio Fast Track Ultra
Engl Powerball II

can't do it though, i don't have any guitar with a tuning even close to that.


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 8, 2012)

Sucks  I got 7 string schecter with drop a tuning, but I dont have any interface, I sold mine.


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 8, 2012)

flaik said:


> ya I can do a dry track through an interface. Do have preference as far as the eq on the bass? I usually record with very little low end and add it in with an equalizer while making a bass tone on the computer. And do you mind little embellishments of frettless magic, or do you just want the tabbed part? haha.



Give me bass and interface info. Just the tabbed part.
As I said, would be nice if we could get bass doubletracked. One track with more low end - fingered and one with more attack, played with pick.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 8, 2012)

We should let someone with a tight hand record some D/I tracks and then we can mix the shit outa it and choose the best one 
That'd be fun!


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 8, 2012)

Just what I had in mind. I think i wrote it twice in this thread.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 8, 2012)

sorry, wrote that from my slow-ass phone-internet


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 8, 2012)

It's cool bro  I didn't even expect people to read all 3 pages, that's why I keep copying song gp5 file to latest posts so people don't have to seek for it. SSforumsong.gp5 - finished song, version 1


----------



## flaik (Jan 8, 2012)

xeonblade said:


> Give me bass and interface info. Just the tabbed part.
> As I said, would be nice if we could get bass doubletracked. One track with more low end - fingered and one with more attack, played with pick.



I have a crap tascam interface (us-122l) It sounds fine (when it works) but sometimes it just randomely starts screaching when I'm recording then I have to re-record and that always sucks. 
My bass is an agile/brice six string frettless. I also have a fretted shecter 4 string that I can string with some new thicker strings for drop A stuff if I think ill need it. The reason why I mention the the shecter is because it pains me to think of playing frettless with a pick. It's up to you though, and I can record picked and fingers for both basses and you can just use whatever. 

Any way im going on to long about this haha. Ill try to record it sometime this week.


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 9, 2012)

flaik said:


> I have a crap tascam interface (us-122l) It sounds fine (when it works) but sometimes it just randomely starts screaching when I'm recording then I have to re-record and that always sucks.
> My bass is an agile/brice six string frettless. I also have a fretted shecter 4 string that I can string with some new thicker strings for drop A stuff if I think ill need it. The reason why I mention the the shecter is because it pains me to think of playing frettless with a pick. It's up to you though, and I can record picked and fingers for both basses and you can just use whatever.
> 
> Any way im going on to long about this haha. Ill try to record it sometime this week.



SOUNDS GREAT. Could you record fretless fingered and schecter both fingered and picked? It would give more choices. If you have time and if ur willing to do it  Not sure how would fretless sound with pick but you can do it also if you have the time. Just make sure all 4 tracks are sounding REALLY close, it must be tight playing. Otherwise we cant put more than one in the mix, but I guess u already know it.


----------



## GHost_QC (Jan 9, 2012)

I got a LTD AL600 (Alexi Laiho Signature) tuned in B standard (which I can drop to A anytime) and a LTD SC608b coming up this week.

I play trough Line6 Valve Bogner first generation w/ XXL Peavey Cab with a POD HD500.

I got a FastTrack Ultra and a Shure SM57 too.

I'm sure people here got way better gear than I do but I write it down as a "Plan B" if we cannot find anything else to make a dry mix.


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 9, 2012)

GHost_QC said:


> I got a LTD AL600 (Alexi Laiho Signature) tuned in B standard (which I can drop to A anytime) and a LTD SC608b coming up this week.
> 
> I play trough Line6 Valve Bogner first generation w/ XXL Peavey Cab with a POD HD500.
> 
> ...



Ghost are you interested in recording ur Alexi thru fast track, just the dry track? And you could doubletrack it with Stephen Carpenter sig when it arrives?


----------



## GHost_QC (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes I am but I would go for the dry track since I still have difficulties making tracks sound perfect. And obviously you guys know far more in EQs and mastering that I do for sure ! 

If anybody is willing to help me out to make sound great, I know to play tight on the click.


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 9, 2012)

Will be done. Check pms.


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## xeonblade (Jan 11, 2012)

Update: Guitar and bass tracks are gonna be recorded soon.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## xeonblade (Jan 19, 2012)

Ressurection!


----------



## xeonblade (Feb 3, 2012)

Nobody willing to record? http://www.mediafire.com/?x9zfc8g1pbw98nk


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 3, 2012)

Someone please do it!!
I can only play half of the shit those guys wrote


----------



## xeonblade (Feb 3, 2012)

2 guys started learning and I haven't heard from them ever since.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 4, 2012)

Damn my guitar skills


----------



## xeonblade (Feb 4, 2012)

I could record if I had any guitar interface. But I've sold mine Line 6 GX 3 months ago.


----------

